# My DDE's



## VQPoweredMax (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey guys i just got them done a little while ago. Check them out let me know what you think


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I've seen those pictures before.... 



























... Mass Media...


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

nice...where do u get those in color....i dont want to get pulled over lookin like im driving backwards lol


----------



## slobo430 (Jan 7, 2006)

can you post some pictures of what regular driving lights would look like and also link, $$ where u got them from. pleeaaase


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...looks angry. I like them.

Are they red during the day?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Where's the link?? I wonder if they make them for the Alti??


----------



## 03max (Feb 19, 2006)

Puppetmaster said:


> I've seen those pictures before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I think so to.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

WATSON1 said:


> Where's the link?? I wonder if they make them for the Alti??


Umnitza
I have them in white and they are awsome. He will also custom make them for you. But you are resposable for installing them yourself.


----------

